# My 2019 Wyoming bull



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I was able to take this bull in Wyoming the other day. It was a great hunt even though it was short. I found this bull first thing in the morning and was able to make a good stalk seal the deal with a few good shots. It was all done by 10am on the first day of my hunt. It was a short hunt but one I won’t soon forget. From the moment we started hunting we were surrounded by bugling bulls and great rut action. It was a great experience and I was just glad to be able to share it with my dad.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

He's a dandy!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Whoa - what a great bull! Congrats!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

That is a great bull! Congrats! Looks like some beautiful country.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice looking Bull! Nothing wrong with punching out in the first hours of the hunt. And, you shared it with Dad. That's the best part IMO.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd run the other way if I seen that big s.o.b.!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Great bull! Congrats!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

nice bull , did you have to try a few years to draw this tag?


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

It took me 13 points to draw last year. So I had been applying for that hunt for a long time. I don’t think you can draw it without max points.


----------

